# Coleman trail bike 200cc



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

Anyone got any experience with these? Thinking about getting one and trying it out.






Coleman Powersports Trail200U Mini Bike, Red


Coleman Powersports Trail200U Mini Bike, Red




www.campingworld.com


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Every time I go to camping world my kids jump on those and ask for one. I don’t have any actual experience with them though


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I grew up riding the old Tote Goats. Bonham out of Provo, UT made back in the 60's and they were incredible rides. I've had a couple over the last 15 years, one with full suspension and I could wire a deer to the frame and seat, sit on top of the deer and ride it out. It had the 20" tractor tire in the rear and a smaller 10" tire on the front. 

They are squarely to steer with the shorter front forks out in the woods! I was going to make one that had a longer fork system and a 2-3" rake. Never made one, and more than likely never will. The SxS is much more comfortable.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

I bought one for my son and I to ride a few years ago. Worked good for about a month. Was constantly having to make adjustments to how it ran. Centrifugal clutch had some issues too. Sold it not long after I had it because I was tired of maintaining it.
There are plenty of others in the neighborhood that I see people riding. Maybe mine just had some issues.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My girls bought one years ago. That thing is still running strong and they have had a blast on that thing.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think as long as you use Ethanol free fuel, 90 octane you'd be fine.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> I think as long as you use Ethanol free fuel, 90 octane you'd be fine.


How did it handle in the mountains, on steep terrain and how many miles would you get out Er tank?


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> I think as long as you use Ethanol free fuel, 90 octane you'd be fine.


Why would that be and would regular 90 be sufficient?


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

I have had one for several years. I was thinking it would be great in the mtns. however not so good. the clutch is not made for the mtns. and they burn up very quickly. they are great for the kids to putt around on thats about it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> Why would that be and would regular 90 be sufficient?


Ethanol fuel is junk and can mess up a engine like the lawnmower etc. Gums up the carb and jets. The engines on the minibikes are basically a mower, tiller 6hp engine. I wont run Reg gas in any of my gas yard equipment or SxS and Wheelers. Its more money a gallon ($4.35) but in the long run its cheaper than paying for mechanic fees. They run better too.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

I wouldn’t be using to do hardcore trail riding, I’d use it for dirt roads and then have my feet do the rough terrain. Think it would be fine for that application?


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

From my experience with mine i would not waste the money. Save it and buy an electric bike.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Out of curiosity, how are you charging your bike while in camp?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I just watched a few videos, seems to do fine on dirt roads, I think you’ll be fine Bill


----------

